# Need suggestions to buy DVD player



## gulgulumaal (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi guys,

I'm planning to buy a DVD player. Am looking for a model with USB. Planning to connect my iPod or some other external hard disk via USB.

It should also be able playback DivX and Xvid since I have a large collection of DVDs written with Xvid content.

I heard that Philips models are very good with respect to support for DivX and Xvid. Any suggestions on which DVD player is the best for my purpose ?


----------



## CA50 (Sep 30, 2007)

hi pal 
acc. 2 me there is a samsung DVD player with USB support. check it out


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 30, 2007)

I too heard Philips was good till two of my friends bought a Philips DVD Player DVP3046/94. Its been two months they bought it and they have already taken it three and four times to the service centre. Yes service is free now , but what about later, after warranty. They have told the service people that they will go to consumer court if it spoils again. Please note that both of them bought from two different locations, one from Bangalore, and one from Mangalore


----------



## anispace (Sep 30, 2007)

^^
never faced any such problems with my Philips DVD player since i bought it 2 yrs back. Only thing is that itz not DivX compatible


----------



## yogi_7272 (Sep 30, 2007)

if interested .. then also take a look at cheap chinese players .. i bought one for my self .. with divx . xvid . usb .. vga out etc .. for 1.6 k   .. works well ..and picture and sound is very good too ..


----------



## RCuber (Sep 30, 2007)

Check with Philips DVP 5965.. You can switch the resolution on the fly , plays most of the format. supports upto 1080i and also has a USB port. Downside is that its costs 5K .


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 1, 2007)

Dude I dont know the exact model number but I have seen LG DVD player which has all the features mentioned by you and it costs 8k.


----------



## winzip (Oct 1, 2007)

Go for LG DN 192H DVD Player. It has HDMI and USB as well as DivX / XviD. Approx. price: 5k (I think its below 5k).
Check out the link below:
*www.lgindia.com/Product/Products-Detail.aspx?catid=229&Proid=4197

Do not go for Philips. I have Philips DVP 3046 and after 6 months of purchasing as the warranty ended, the player stopped reading DivX discs. The service center took 1k for changing the laser head.


----------



## gulgulumaal (Oct 1, 2007)

I’m considering mainly 2 models. One is Philips DVP 3166 for 3.3K. It has DivX (and Xvid also I think) and USB port. 
2nd one is a Chinese/local model called Passion. Costs 1.5k only. Has all the features of the Philips model (including USB).

After hearing reports that Philips models also might go bad, I’m thinking of going for the Chinese model(as suggested by yogi_7272). Even if it goes bad after a year or so I don’t lose much.

But I have one question?. These players which support USB – do they support only flash drives, or are USB hard drives supported?. I was planning to purchase an external case for my old HDD and use it as a video jukebox kind of thing. Does anyone know if it’s possible?


----------



## gulgulumaal (Oct 2, 2007)

Update: Bought the "Passion" DVD player today for 1.5k. Fantastic stuff. It has everything I was looking for. Total VFM for 1.5K. It plays almost all formats that I tried 

Best thing is..they have a 6 month warrany and they have a service center in town (just in case something goes bad). Even Philips gives 6 month warranty only


----------



## yogi_7272 (Oct 2, 2007)

good choice .. does it have  usb + vga out + memory card reader ..?


----------



## gulgulumaal (Oct 3, 2007)

@yogi_7272, yes USB input is there, but no VGA or mem card reader. 
Mem card reader is not a problem..I have a card reader. 

The earlier model from the same company had a VGA out, but in the latest model it seems they have stopped it. Not sure why...maybe cost-cutting. In the manual as well as in the on screen menu, there are options for VGA out.
Anyways no plans of connecting to a monitor, so that doesnt bother me.


----------



## anispace (Oct 3, 2007)

^^
do u have any pics


----------



## casual_gamer (Oct 5, 2007)

gulgulumaal said:
			
		

> Update: Bought the "Passion" DVD player today for 1.5k. Fantastic stuff. It has everything I was looking for. Total VFM for 1.5K. It plays almost all formats that I tried
> 
> Best thing is..they have a 6 month warrany and they have a service center in town (just in case something goes bad). Even Philips gives 6 month warranty only


Hey which audio and video formats does "Passion" DVD player support other than divx, xvid and mp3? Can i put mpeg and dat files to the root of the cd and does it play these files? Plz share all the supported formats. thanks.


----------



## gulgulumaal (Oct 5, 2007)

casual_gamer said:
			
		

> Hey which audio and video formats does "Passion" DVD player support other than divx, xvid and mp3? Can i put mpeg and dat files to the root of the cd and does it play these files? Plz share all the supported formats. thanks.



Reg audio formats I didnt try much...it plays mp3 anyway 
I'm not using it as an mp3 player.

Video formats it played pretty much everything I threw at it. 
Yeah it will play mpeg and dat if u copy it to root folder, or for that matter any folder. U can also browse to the required folder and select the file.

I have a movie collection containing a lot of avi files written in many different formats. Havent checked the codecs for each of these but DivX and Xvid is supported for sure. There were a few files which were not playing on my friend's Philips player, but they were playing fine on this one.

If I find any other formats supported, I'll let u know.


----------



## casual_gamer (Oct 6, 2007)

^ok thanks. I am also curious about wma, aac and wmv formats.


----------



## sheelgupta31 (Oct 8, 2007)

can u tell model no of that passion dvd player,in delhi where  can i buy this?

*www.passion-enterprises.com/


----------



## PraKs (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi

can anyone tell me whats the maximum capacity of space HDD do these player supports ?

I heard players with USB support can read only from 2 GB drive ? They dont support 40 GB HDDs , Is that true ??


----------



## arunks (Oct 9, 2007)

what is the use of usb port in dvd player?..



			
				gulgulumaal said:
			
		

> Update: Bought the "Passion" DVD player today for 1.5k. Fantastic stuff. It has everything I was looking for. Total VFM for 1.5K. It plays almost all formats that I tried
> 
> Best thing is..they have a 6 month warrany and they have a service center in town (just in case something goes bad). Even Philips gives 6 month warranty only



is it a portable one.? 
i mean is it with a screen or without screen?
what is its price with or without??

where can i buy it in my city i.e. patiala??

reply


----------



## ashnik (Oct 13, 2007)

it must be this one...

*www.futurebazaar.com/b2c_futurebaz...ernalmailer_11&adunit=homepage&channel=mailer

2 day, I went 2 BigBazaar and saw it in real..but could not gt the demo as I was in hurry...
but at 1499 it is a steal...with 6 months warranty..
BTW there r no details abt DIVX versions supported in the manual.

gugulunaal,
what do u think of the quality? will it last?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 13, 2007)

Charan said:
			
		

> Check with Philips DVP 5965.. You can switch the resolution on the fly , plays most of the format. supports upto 1080i and also has a USB port. Downside is that its costs 5K .


Thats still a affordable price.When I initially got my DVP 5950 model it costed me around 4.5k & back then the DVP 5965 was around 7k or 8k.If you need a normal Divx compatible player then go in for the Philips DVP5950 one.It has a great Divx compatibility including Xvid & raw SVCD & VCD files.I have had it for 9 months now & no issues whatsoever.


----------



## praka123 (Oct 13, 2007)

mitashi dvd player with usb support.GIYF.


----------



## gulgulumaal (Oct 13, 2007)

ashnik said:
			
		

> it must be this one...
> 
> *www.futurebazaar.com/b2c_futurebazaar/b2c/zmenuHandling.do?query_star=600108367&category=*&x=20&y=5&query=600108367*&min=0&max=0&min1=&max1=&refsite=internalmailer_11&adunit=homepage&channel=mailer
> 
> ...




Yes ashnik, the link you gave is correct..that is the same model I purchased. I dont have any snaps right now. But the pic in the link you gave is exactly the way it looks.

Build quality seems surprisingly good for a 1.5k player. Tray mechanism is quite good and sturdy, and overall it has a good fit and finish. Only prob I faced was that the video through the component video output had a slight ghosting effect. Not sure if it's a prob with the player or my TV. Never used the component input in my TV before. Normal composite video output was perfect. No probs.

Praks, I'm not sure whether it supports USB hard disks. It supports all the flash drives I tried. I was also able to connect my 4GB iPod mini (in hard dsk mode) thru USB and the player was able to play all the mp3 and video files on the HDD.

I dont think if it plays wma/asf. I had some wmv videos in one of my folders, but they were not even detected. But it plays DivX and xVid for sure. I've tried playing all kinds of divx and xvid files and all of them worked perfectly. Only problem I saw was that if the bitrate of the video was very high(very high quality videos), then there was a slight pixellation. Maybe the processor is not able to decode it fast enough. But no problem, the video plays well enough to be watched.

Overall I am extremely happy with the player


----------



## rahulkharade (Oct 21, 2007)

Hey! can u tell me on which outlet did u see this player. I am also planning to buy this one.


----------



## gulgulumaal (Oct 21, 2007)

rahulkharade said:
			
		

> Hey! can u tell me on which outlet did u see this player. I am also planning to buy this one.



Got it from Big Bazaar (Trivandrum)


----------



## desai_amogh (Oct 21, 2007)

> Do not go for Philips. I have Philips DVP 3046 and after 6 months of purchasing as the warranty ended, the player stopped reading DivX discs. The service center took 1k for changing the laser head.


 
my roommate got this model.. its Remote control sucks.. u have to literraly press 3 keys just to increase/decrease the volume .. & other features also have the same wierd interface ...
The remote control keys r very Hard & u at times endup clicking them 2-3 times to get them clicked ..


----------



## arunks (Oct 21, 2007)

arunks said:
			
		

> what is the use of usb port in dvd player?..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what is minimum cost of portable type dvd player and quality?


what is price of VIdeocon DTH DVD player??????????/


----------



## rahulkharade (Oct 23, 2007)

Finally bought same (passion) player from big bazar mumbai @ Rs. 1399.
& checked following formats through usb.
mp3,wma,mpg,mpeg,avi,divx......
all formats are playing through usb......
after then i made a data dvd of same formats.but it not is supported that dvd & not a single file played.all these formats can play through usb port only.
All dvds (actual original dvds of movies) are playing without any problem.
its a region free. & region code is given in manual with how to chenge the region information.


----------



## gulgulumaal (Oct 24, 2007)

desai_amogh said:
			
		

> my roommate got this model.. its Remote control sucks.. u have to literraly press 3 keys just to increase/decrease the volume .. & other features also have the same wierd interface ...
> The remote control keys r very Hard & u at times endup clicking them 2-3 times to get them clicked ..



You are talking abt the Philips model right ?



			
				rahulkharade said:
			
		

> Finally bought same (passion) player from big bazar mumbai @ Rs. 1399.
> & checked following formats through usb.
> mp3,wma,mpg,mpeg,avi,divx......
> all formats are playing through usb......
> ...



Hey I'm able to play data DVDs containing avi files (DivX and xVid). Are u sure u got the same model ?
In Big bazaar, they had an earlier model of Passion DVD player on display (test piece) with older firmware. That had some problems in recognizing some formats. Hope u havent bought the old model.


----------



## bonny72 (Nov 9, 2007)

Dear users , last week i went bigbazar, i saw PASSION DVD PLAYER  only Rs.1399. i tested it with USB pen drive and DVD with all format video. 
*www.futurebazaar.com/b2c_futurebazaar/b2c/zmenuHandling.do?query_star=600108367&category=*&x =20&y=5&query=600108367*&min=0&max=0&min1=&max1=&r efsite=internalmailer_11&adunit=homepage&channel=m ailer
By look  it is good, finishing it like branded dvd player, doesn't look like chines player, size is like Phillips 3166. it is only 1.8kg. front side four buttons open, play, ff, bw , back side it has all ports like standard DVD player has. it is true 5.1 DVD player, It has progressives Scan returns on it but i think when i played some low resolution video' i can clearly seen pixels, well in Rs.1399 it is best dvd player, i played lots of movies, even DVDs are working fine, and it has 6months warranty too, 

List file format it supported.

DivX    yes
Xvid     yes
MP4     No  (i tried two times, again i will try, if it will work i will let you know )
MPEG4 with AVI extension    yes
MP3    yes
Jpeg    yes
WMA    yes
WMV  no
MPG   yes
DVD    yes


USB port can play all above files , I tested with 1GB pen drive, 
I also tested with USB HDD (2.5 seagate 80GB) it is not working with it. 
i also tested with USB 3.5" seagate 160GB HDD , it is not working , it is just saying " waiting " but after 2 min , no positive results.
i used to download lots of movies from torrents sites, all English and Hindi, and  i am very happy that all my movies are working in this player, i suggest everyone here to buy this player because it has all futures like Phillips player and it comes with 6 months warranty


----------



## casual_gamer (Nov 10, 2007)

> List file format it supported.
> 
> DivX yes
> Xvid yes
> ...


someone here mentioned that this player plays only a few formats on a dvd disc(mostly video files) compared to above formats on a pen drive. is it true? is it possible to put all the above format files on dvd disc and let us know?


----------



## krm29us (Sep 23, 2008)

hi friends,
Please suggust a 5.1 channel DVD Player which has all the features ...

it should support all the formats like
*Xvid */ MPEG1  / MPEG2 / MPEG3 / *MPEG4 */ *DVD */ VCD / SVCD / CD / MP3 / ACD / CD-R / CD-RW / DVD-R / DVD-RW / JPEG KODAK Picture CD Compatible / DivX 3.11 / DivX 4.x / DivX 5.x / *DivX 6.0 / DivX Ultra / WMV /* WMA / MPG / *MP4 */ *AVI */ PCM

it should support most of the features like
FM Radio / *Dolby Prologic II / Dolby Digital AC-3 / DTS Digital Output*  / HDMI 1080p Upscaling /* USB PORT*/ Karaoke /* Progressive Scanning / Firm ware Updatable / Virtual Surround Sound*

and outputs like
*5.1 Sound Track Output */ HDMI /  *Composite Video / S-Video / Component Video Output* / Co-axial & Optical Output / *DTS Digital Output / Analog Output*

Price  should be < 13K

as u all suggested  ... does passion DVD have all these .... what is the model no ??
or else suggest one which has atleast all the *highlighted ones*....
---- regards .... raj


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 23, 2008)

^^ u bumped a very old thread 

anyways frnds ..if we have AVI movies in a folder in USB like "The Notebook" , Matrix etc..does this DVD player wid USB option can play them directly wid subtitles


----------

